# Blasc 3 lädt keine News, Aktivitäten oder den Forenticker



## realschizo (24. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

wie im Titel beschrieben lädt Blasc 3 im Hauptfenster keine News, Aktivitäten oder die Freundesliste (siehe Bild)
Einloggen konnte ich mich. Ist das nur bei mir so?

Grüße Schizo


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis - sollte jetzt wieder laufen.

Entweder kurz in die Optionen und dann mit Speichern zurückwechseln oder BLASC3 neu starten.
Die notwendige Anpassung hat gleichzeitig noch ein Problem mit unserer Shoutbox in Smartphones behoben.


----------



## realschizo (24. Januar 2013)

Ja. Geht wieder. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe 

Grüße Schizo


----------



## Balrokai (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo, habe auch das Problem. Leider hilft 





> Entweder kurz in die Optionen und dann mit Speichern zurückwechseln oder BLASC3 neu starten.


 das bei mir nicht. Screenshot mit aktueller Fehlermeldung anbei.
[attachment=13120:blasc3.fw.png]

Gruß Balrokai


----------



## Atanka (28. Januar 2013)

Hello, 

hab mir heut Blasc3 runtergeladen, und sobald ich einloggen möchte, kommt dieses Fehlermeldung.

Beim Verbindungstest wird mir allerdings grünes licht gegeben.

Betriebssystem Windows 7 Home 64bit
Installierte Browser: Firefox und IE



Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen? Hab null plan was ich nun tun soll :/

Danke im Vorraus


ps: Mit SuFu und FAQ hab ich zu meinem Problem speziell nichts gefunden.


----------



## realschizo (28. Januar 2013)

Bei mir das gleiche. Der Verbindungstest hat aber funktioniert.

Grüße Schizo


----------



## Kromtuq (28. Januar 2013)

Bei mir heute genau das Selbe.

Win7, 32bit


----------



## Heavenstorms (28. Januar 2013)

same
dacht schon wieder das liegt an meinen einstellungen, jetzt bin ich bissi beruhigt das es andren auch so geht


----------



## Bithtûkkha (28. Januar 2013)

Ich ?darf? mich in diejenigen die es betrifft eintragen.....


----------



## Powo (28. Januar 2013)

Mir gehts genauso. Egal ob Auto-Login oder manuell.


----------



## snaketheripper09 (28. Januar 2013)

The same here...

Eventuell Server down?


----------



## Bascho (29. Januar 2013)

Ein Statement zu den Problem wäre nett....


mfg
Bascho


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2013)

Am Montag wurde unser Datenbankserver gepatcht (Hard- und Software), dabei kam es zu einer Umstellung bei den Zeichensätzen, durch die der Fehler entsteht. Das wird grad behoben.


----------



## Bascho (29. Januar 2013)

Danke ZAM

mfg
Bascho


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2013)

Sollte wieder funktionieren.


----------



## realschizo (29. Januar 2013)

geht wieder. danke 

@ZAM

bei mir ist auch wieder die spielzeit von wow verschwunden. hat das was damit zu tun?

Grüße Schizo


----------



## Bascho (29. Januar 2013)

Bei mir ist die Spielzeit von Aion wieder da. Aber jetzt mit nur 7 Stunden. Vor dem Crash  waren es 2 Monate.
Ich glaub da ist irgendwas an der Datenbank mächtig kaputt.

mfg Bascho


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2013)

Bascho schrieb:


> mächtig kaputt.



Übertreib mal nicht  
Aber geschrottet hat das auf jeden Fall irgendwas. Die Gesamtzeit pro Spiel ist hin. Aber wie gesagt, die Daten sind nicht verloren. Neuberechnungen sind damit möglich.


----------



## Atanka (31. Januar 2013)

Danke für die antworten


----------



## Schattendorn (22. Februar 2013)

[attachment=13157ild.png] 

Hm, bei mir leuchtet der Blasc3 immer grün. Sollte der zum Aufzeichnen nicht rot leuchten?

Ich bin eingeloggt. Das hat auch funktioniert, bei Aktivitäten zeigt er mir nichts an.

Ich hab schon die Spiele angepasst: Vorranig sollen HRDO, Diablo2 und Guild Wars 2 aufgezeichnet werden.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2013)

Logge dich nochmal aus und wieder ein


----------



## Schattendorn (23. Februar 2013)

Ah danke für den Tipp, jetzt funktioniert es :-) danke sehr :-)


----------

